# Shhh - birthday gift!



## redtomcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello all: I've loitered in the dark corners of this forum for a few week now and now I think I am committed.

The story goes like this: She who must be obeyed is approaching a significant birthday this year and last year we talked about getting a 'weekend run-around' which was slightly more interesting drive than our normal work provided lease cars..... we almost opted for a Alfa GTV - but I know she likes Audi: her favourite a few years ago was an S3 Quattro (she often tells me) but some numpty stole it and funnily enough lost it going rather fast into a roundabout wrecking the front end completely but veering into a police car as he exited. Oops. 18 months banged up for a litany of offences, not all car related. :lol: 
As I've got a small lump left after the obligatory 'surprise' birthday trip.... I thought I'd pick up a MKI TT for her.

It must be Quattro - or I'd get an MGV8 (that's a joke btw) - and I'd crash it 
A cabbie is probably not a good idea it rains far too much in the North West!
She likes power - so probably the 225 mapped to about 250-260+ and I suspect the V6 is heavier on the front end than the four pots?
Stick mostly to the primary colours - black ,white, silver, blue, red. (I'd like yellow but she tuts every time I smile at the neighbours Porsche)
I've not yet been impressed by the blue interiors I have seen in daylight so far. If I got a blue interior I'd probably dye it darker blue and change the carpets and Ivory interior to me goes with red/blue

I can do most of the mechanicals but I'm not tooled up fully nowadays so I'd leave the complex jobs and Turbo work to someone else. I'd not bad with a spray gun and have access to a booth via a friend (same friend has diagnostic tools!). I can weld.

What I'm aiming for is a few subtle mods on a nicely detailed car - I think. I've got four months to source it and fettle it.

I've got a budgie of about 6/7k and about 100 hours of my time to spend on it. I'm assuming this is doable or am I dreaming?

Your thoughts?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I would think thats easily doable, drove past a 53 plate mk1 in a garage yesterday for #3500, no idea on spec thou!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you might pick up a 240 qS for about £7


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome.

Lucky wife! I reckon you've plenty of options with that sort of budget.

PS. Don't rule out Dolomite Grey, a stunning colour, even if I do say so myself!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say tell your wife there's nothing wrong with yellow


----------



## redtomcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I've found one and paid a deposit.  
A late 52 model in Dark Blue not sure what that shade is really called. Black leather in pretty good condition and the body is dead straight and sitting on 18 inch 9 spoke rims which have a little scuffing but nothing horrendous. 
Half decent service history - Audi dealers mainly. Recently serviced but not timing belts so they are sending her to the garage tomorrow to have that done so I can't pick her up until next week. 
For a 100k car runs well in heavy traffic and is quite good fun on the motorway too. All at legal speeds officer. 
All I need now is to work out what I want to do and in what order! Let the fun commence. 
I'll tidy up the alloys and give the interior a thorough going over on the first day I'm free where is not actually lashing it down.


----------



## redtomcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Lucky wife! I reckon you've plenty of options with that sort of budget.
> 
> PS. Don't rule out Dolomite Grey, a stunning colour, even if I do say so myself!


That is a nice shade .....


----------

